# Have you recently moved to australia from ireland?



## tom1

Hello, my name is Tom and i am a reporter and feature writer for
an irish newspaper. We are currently working on a piece about Irish
families who have relocated to Australia, in the light of some
comments made by the Tanaiste the
other day suggesting that people were just emigrating 'for fun' rather
than neccessity.


I am looking for Irish families (with kids) who have recently moved
to Australia because of the economic climate back home who would be happy to tell the story in the Irish media - also a good opportunity to say hi to everyone back home!! I am currently in Australia, in
the Sydney area, till Tuesday, and if you think you might be interested in being involved in this valuable and informative piece, please drop me a line either through the forum with your contact details or give me a buzz on 043 401 3382
Go raibh céad maith agaibh - and have a great day!!

Tom Sykes
--


----------



## amaslam

Hi:

I've moved your post to the media request portion of the website.


----------

